# 2008 STP's



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure if old news but here's the 2008 STP's from Giant's site. These are the US market versions. :thumbsup:

http://giantbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1286/29385/


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't say I'm a fan of those paint schemes...

What kind of fork is on those bad boys?


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

dj3 i think^


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

STP is DJ1, and the STPss is DJ3. 

I personally like the STP series and yellow/black is my favorite colors. Looks good!


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

which fork is better?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

^DJ1 is better I believe.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes the DJ1 is better. I don't really like the paint jobs ether. Thanks for the images.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

ya, thanks for the pics and all
but for some reason, they just look cheap to me, not very appealing. Maybe its the paint?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Who cares about paint. The chainstays are shorter. BONUS! I hope mine breaks again soon, I wouldn't mind one of the newer ones now.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought I would be more impressed....the DJ 1 is a nice upgrade, price is pretty much the same (thats nice). The chain-stays on my 2007 are like 15.5 from BB back (size reg.), so that would be a longer chain-stay. I could be wrong but I believe that to be dead on 15.5. As far as the brakes and rims....the upgrades don't seem like that much of a difference. The paint scheme is horrible...not that it effects the performance of the bike itself but we all customize our bikes and they just ride better when they look fresh. The 2007 on a last year's discount will be a great buy.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine is an '06 I think, with 16" stays. Maybe I'll keep an eye out for an '07 frame on closeout, if they are 15.5 too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

im confused about the CS thing...i thought the 06/07's were 15.75. now the new ones are 16? they look shorter compared to the old ones...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

They came out in '04, and the chainstays were 16". AFAIK, they changed them to 15.5 in '07. Giant's website should clear things up for you if you have to know for sure.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sittingduck said:


> They came out in '04, and the chainstays were 16". AFAIK, they changed them to 15.5 in '07. Giant's website should clear things up for you if you have to know for sure.


haha, alright thanks, didn't mean to sound blunt at all, just like to know whats going on!


----------



## DeadMonikor (Mar 22, 2007)

I definitely like the paint scheme on the 07 better. It's probably because I own one though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I definitely amnot a fan of the paint(looks cheap maybe?) but they sure ride nice.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

The frame looks the same as the previous generations but I wonder why did it increase 1/2" longer? If anything I would expect it to be shorter. 

Makes me wonder if the 07's are really 16" but marketing measured it as 15.5"?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

no horizantle DO's? laaame.....


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

robscomputer said:


> The frame looks the same as the previous generations but I wonder why did it increase 1/2" longer? If anything I would expect it to be shorter.
> 
> Makes me wonder if the 07's are really 16" but marketing measured it as 15.5"?


I measured mine last night (07 reg.) and came up with 15.5. Also, I could be mistaken but I'm pretty sure the DJ 1 does not come with a 20mm through axle like the DJ 3. I'm curious to know what the major differences are between the two.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Who cares about paint. The chainstays are shorter. BONUS! I hope mine breaks again soon, I wouldn't mind one of the newer ones now.


If you put your brakes on the "man way" than I'd ride it at the Gully, case a few jumps, badda bing.. broken. Wife let's ya roll a new one...

I love you man, I'd do that for you. My hack steez is whatcha need for this application.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the paint; to each his own. I still haven't figured out why Giant hasn't offered horizontal drop outs yet.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

just saw this thread....Giant bikes confuse me so much. For $101.00 more.... you get usable cranks, a better fork with a 20mm. AND you can always just swich to SS, sell off the new and un used gear parts for lets say... $30.00? making the bikes a $69.00 difference in price. Cant live with the nasty color? paint it! and have a custom nice bike.

Now sorta considering one of these, I'll use it for park in the winter. probably brake the frame in the summer...giant sends me a new one...ohh well.

btw, the frame only color is great! love the silver giant logo with the lime green. if I get a frameset for 08 to replace my 04...this will be it.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I concur, the frame only version looks dope! Slightly different color, reverse fade. Hmmm...is this a great marketing scheme.....Giant is known for a very decent complete....now will they up their street cred by more frame only sales (more enticing paint scheme, same great warranty)?


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I'm just getting back into Biking (After almost 20 Years) and I want to get the STP-1 (I'm in Canada and I guess you Can't get the STP 0 here?) 
Anyway the Shop down the Street have the 2007's and said the won't be getting the 2008's till the End of the year..........

So my Question is, If I buy the STP 2007 now..........Will I be wishing I waited for the 2008's to come out in a few more months? I can't seem to find much Info on the 2008's for Canada.......

Thanks for Any Info!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the '07 and '08 are identical except for cosmetics. The geometry should be listed at Giant's website.
DO NOT paint the frame as someone suggested, unless you don't care about voiding your warranty.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

pdirt said:


> If you put your brakes on the "man way" than I'd ride it at the Gully, case a few jumps, badda bing.. broken. Wife let's ya roll a new one...
> I love you man, I'd do that for you. My hack steez is whatcha need for this application.


I have no doubt you could get the job done. But no way am I going to put my brakes on WRONG just so you can get your jollies! 
You still movin' back? Gimme the 411, eh?


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

SublimeJason said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm just getting back into Biking (After almost 20 Years) and I want to get the STP-1 (I'm in Canada and I guess you Can't get the STP 0 here?)
> Anyway the Shop down the Street have the 2007's and said the won't be getting the 2008's till the End of the year..........
> 
> ...


The 07 has avid brakes, sun rims, and a DJ 3 fork. The 08 has hayes brakes, wtb rims, and a DJ1 fork....the geo is pretty much the same. That being said, I don't think these components are going to make much difference...I would like to know how much better a DJ 1 is than the DJ 3, that's the only component that's worth really checking into on the 08. I hear that DJ 1's have a smaller axle so unless it's super light or has some redeeming quality........I would say the best bet is to buy a 07 if you can get a discount. As far as the 07 Canadian specs goes, the Canadian STP1 is nicer than the US STP 0. I would think this will apply to 08 models. Research the fork, buy your bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. That frame does look cool. They should put that frame on those, they would probably make a lot more buisness.


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool Thanks guys!
I think I'm going to get the STP 1 2007 as it's a In-stock and it's On -sale......

When I did my Search I ended up on an Austrian Site and they have the STP 0 and the STP 1 2008's  In-stock..........(I think those should Link to the Bikes?)
And of course Me being a Newb to Bikes didn't Realize that the Specs for the Bikes are Different in Each Country......Ohh-well guess I can live with a green and white Bike..........

Thanks Again!


----------

